# green mums?



## jokk (May 1, 2020)

i’m having trouble growing green mums. are they just really rare? i’ve been watering my plots of purple mums


----------



## Mikaiah (May 1, 2020)

the purple mums have to be bred from hybrid yellows (a yellow mum produced from breeding a red seed and yellow seed)

purple mums bred from white mums can't make green mums, no matter how hard you try.


----------



## Nefarious (May 1, 2020)

Are they purple mums bred from white mums or hybrid yellow mums? You can only get purples that produce green from the hybrid yellow mums.

You get hybrid yellows from breeding red and yellow.


----------



## DinoTown (May 1, 2020)

I've yet to breed any hybrid purples from my hybrid yellows. You need those hybrid purples for the best chance at getting any green mums, so yes, green mums are rare.

I ended up buying some green mums from the trading forum and have them laid out to reproduce more greens, and I haven't had that happen yet, either.


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 1, 2020)

You might be better off buying 1 green mum off of someone on the forum and breeding it by itself. If you water it and get friends to water it, it can duplicate!


----------



## babybae (May 1, 2020)

i had no idea you needed hybrid yellow mums in order to produce green mums. about to rearrange my mum garden right now!


----------



## ThomasNLD (May 1, 2020)

Yeah, I didn`t know that either. I jsut planted in a huge red mums field..... I guess I need to plant in some yellows in between.


----------



## Bioness (May 1, 2020)

*Note this only applies to flowers from seeds, flowers from hybrid island can usually make the rarer  colors better.


----------



## Khaelis (May 1, 2020)

Green mums are basically the purple flowers or blue roses of mums. They take a bit of effort to get. Take a look at this if you want a little help:






						ACNH Guide On Hybrids
					

I highly recommend bookmarking this thread, as it gets lost very quickly!  Also, if you have any questions, feel free to reply and tag me (@Khaelis) in your post, or send me a DM/Conversation.  I'll respond as soon as I am able.   Hello, and welcome to my guide on hybrids for Animal Crossing...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------

